# Communities > Scottish Fighting Traditions > Modern Scottish Martial Art Practice >  Broadsword Academy Germany

## Heiko G.

Hello,

I hope, I am correct here. I just wanted to introduce our group to everyone. We are the Broadsword Academy Germany, a branch school of the Cateran Society Broadsword Academy (www.cateransociety.com).

I began my study of the Broadsword ca. 2006, when actually practicing kendo, but doing some self-study at home and tried it out at public sparrings-meetings with various fighters from different styles. Fortunately I got contact to Chris Thomspon and the Cateran Society and started with their Apprenticeship program via online study. When my brother joined the regular practice and was infected like myself, I stopped my kendo-practice completely and focussed on the Scottish Martial Arts. After being certified as mentor for Broadsword & Targe by Chris Thompson, the Broadsword Academy Germany was born. 

Meanwhile my brother is a 3rd degree mentor, I reached the Cateran-status and since this year we are part of a gym with our own practice class and time. We hope to build up a small group with other enthusiasts and learn more and more. Thanks to Chris Thompson who made this all possible.

At the moment we mostly practice Broadsword with and without left-hand weapons (Targe, Dirk), Highland Dirk and empty hands (a mixture of old style wrestling and pugilism and modern fighting styles). We also do Cudgeling or Cane-fighting, Bayonet, Pike, Tomahawk, Sickle, Two-Handed Sword, improvised weapons and so on as part of the MacGregor Method.

Please have have a look at our youtube channel, were we uploaded our practice and bouting videos from the last years and also have an official presentation video. Hope you like it.

http://www.youtube.com/user/tuerkefe.../0/5r4WqJ8ykE0


Kind regards,
Heiko
Broadsword Academy Germany

----------


## Eric Cartrette

Hmm, I've heard of the Cateran Society, but I didn't know how to get in touch with them.  This may be right up my alley.  Thanks!

By the way, I was stationed in Wildflecken near the old East German border from 1989-1992.  Beautiful country you have over there!

----------


## Heiko G.

Thanks a lot, Eric. I know Wildflecken, it is maybe 2,5 hours with the car to there from my hometown.

If you are interested in joining the Apprenticeship Program, just contact Chris Thompson, he is here at the forum also or via youtube at his channel gilbride100 or you go directly to cateransociety.com

----------


## Eric Cartrette

I'll look into this more thoroughly when I get home from work today.

If you don't mind my asking, where is your hometown?  If you don't want to answer openly on the boards, please PM me.  I'll bet I've been there.

----------


## Heiko G.

@Eric Cartrette: Our hometown is Offenbach, it is near Frankfurt.

----------


## Heiko G.

Here some new videos of Broadsword Academy Germany.

Our first official Broadsword League-Bout:
http://www.youtube.com/user/tuerkefe.../2/xJmqjmwbLKc

Some Broadsword-Bouts with our two new students. They are two friends from the Dog Brothers, which are interested now in the Scottish broadsword also. Both are very experienced in other martial arts and weapons:
http://www.youtube.com/user/tuerkefe.../1/HoX2MEilF-k

And the first try of on of our new students with Broadword and Targe:
http://www.youtube.com/user/tuerkefe.../1/HoX2MEilF-k

----------


## Alex Bourdas

I have split the dirk related posts from this thread into a new thread:
http://www.swordforum.com/forums/sho...emy-Germany%29

Also, congratulations on your first Broadsword League bout Heiko! I particularly like the second disarm in that video.

----------


## Javan M.

Good stuff Heiko, I'm happy to see you've found such great students.

----------


## Heiko G.

Thanks Alex, thanks Javan  :Smilie:

----------


## Heiko G.

Here are a couple of new videos, including our Trip to Ireland:
http://www.youtube.com/user/tuerkefe.../0/i8ihxvzJJt8

----------


## Heiko G.

Some new material:
http://www.youtube.com/user/tuerkefe.../2/Z-GgmDCyetM

http://www.youtube.com/user/tuerkefe.../1/bVdKPpJhCTA

----------


## Heiko G.

Our channel has some brandnew material:
http://www.youtube.com/user/tuerkefechi

----------


## Heiko G.

Our new trailer:
http://www.youtube.com/user/tuerkefe.../0/MCG1nzUPZS0

----------


## Heiko G.

http://www.youtube.com/user/tuerkefechi

----------

